# Bundesrat billigt BSI-Gesetz



## Newsfeed (10 Juli 2009)

Die Länderkammer hat den Gesetzesentwurf zur Kompetenzerweiterung des Bundesamts für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) abgesegnet, wonach die Behörde künftig "Protokolldaten" speichern und auswerten darf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

